# Angelscheinprüfung NRW im Erftkreis



## bullet05 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen habe gerade den Intensivkurs hinter mir und würde gern mal hier über die anstehende Prüfung im Kreishaus in Bergheim plaudern .

Vielleicht ist ja auch jemand von euch im Intensivkurs gewesen leider habe ich mir kein Buch zugelegt da mir ein bekannter es geben wollte (der findet es nicht mehr meint er |krach: )

Im praktischen teil gibt es ja 10 Ruten wobei die Fliegenrute  sich nur in -trocken und Nassfischen unterscheidet.

Wie War es denn mit der Karpfenrute  kann mir einer Helfen kommt doch kein wirbel oder weil in 2 lernprogrammen sind wirbel gefordert und Der Ausbilder Hr. Horn meinte doch im Erftkreis wollen die keinen Wirbel sehen 
kann mir wer  helfen
:vik: gruss


----------



## Maren1989 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angelscheinprüfung NRW im Erftkreis*

hey, soweit ich das weiß, kommt nur an die stipprute kein wirbel, die karpfenrute hatte nen mittleren (bei uns goldenen - goldene mitte) wirbel. 

wünsche dir viel erfolg bei der prüfung!

lieben gruß,

maren


----------



## Anglero (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angelscheinprüfung NRW im Erftkreis*

Meiner Meinung (und Püfungserfahrung in NRW) nach kommt an die Karpfenrute natürlich ein (mittelgroßer) Wirbel. Gibt auch kein Argument, das im Zusammenhang mit der Prüfung dagegen sprechen sollte. Eine Stipprute war bei uns nicht Teil der zehn Montagen. Tatsächlich werden hier lediglich bei den zwei Fliegenmontagen keine Wirbel verwendet.

Gruß
Anglero


----------



## bullet05 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angelscheinprüfung NRW im Erftkreis*

jo danke bin mir sicher das der Hr. Dorn uns die rute  ohne wirbel gezeigt hat weil ich die bauen musste und erhat mich ein Schlaufenring  knotenlassen und dann das vorfach schlaufe durch schlaufe ziehen lassen ,
und in denn online Frage progs wird immer ein Wirbel bei Karpfen rute gefordert
(P.S . Danke für die Glücks Wünsche|bla


----------



## kibelb (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angelscheinprüfung NRW im Erftkreis*

Also diese Frage kann ich Dir mit Bestimmtheit beantworten, da ich heute meine Fischerprüfung im Kreis Mettmann (NRW) genau mit der Karpfenrute bestanden habe.
Bei der Zusammenstellung habe ich KEINEN Wirbel ausgewählt und genau dies wurde durch den Prüfer explizit als richtig gewertet.


----------



## Anglero (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angelscheinprüfung NRW im Erftkreis*



kibelb schrieb:


> Also diese Frage kann ich Dir mit Bestimmtheit beantworten, da ich heute meine Fischerprüfung im Kreis Mettmann (NRW) genau mit der Karpfenrute bestanden habe.
> Bei der Zusammenstellung habe ich KEINEN Wirbel ausgewählt und genau dies wurde durch den Prüfer explizit als richtig gewertet.


 
Sehe gerade im Heft "Fischerprüfung Praktischer Teil" vom Angler- und Gewässerschutzbund NRW e.V., welches uns im Kurs verkauft wurde, dass bei beiden Posenmontagen der Wirbel "entfällt". Trotzdem wurde uns, neben anderen "Korrekturen" die Verwendung eines Wirbels eingetrichtert. 
Mit oder ohne, kein Grund durchzufallen. Aber für Klärung solcher Prüfungseigenarten sind ja die ortsnahen Kurse da. Die Kursleiter kennen meistens auch Prüfer und deren speziellen Wünsche.

Viel Glück & Gruß
Anglero


----------

